# PHPBB3 Templates



## Jaymie1989

Hi,

Where can i get free PHPBB3 templates, That are not from Http://www.phpbbhacks.com/ 

Can I adapt PHPBB2 Templates for PHPBB3?

Thanks,

Jay :wave:


----------



## Redcore

phpBB would not allow any phpBB2 templates remain on their website until their authors updated them to work with phpBB3...so I'm fairly sure that phpBB2 templates would NOT work with 3. Plus, phpBB3 seems to be fairly different...and the folder setup itself is different too, so you'd have to figure out how to fix that problem (which wouldn't be worth it).

There are a few styles in phpbb.com's Style Database:
http://www.phpbb.com/styles/db/

Not much though. Since phpBB3 is still in RC4, most styles are still in development. You could always browse the 3.0.X style section of their forum to see if there is anything that is of interest/use to you:
http://www.phpbb.com/community/viewforum.php?f=74


For the most part, though...it's going to take some time for developers to start hammering out styles for the new version.


----------



## Jaymie1989

Hi,

Yea i know that. Thanks anyway.


----------



## nedka

Hi, Jaymie1989
We have a phpBB3 Styles Demo page, available at here: http://demo1.vinabb.com/demo.php
You can view live demo, and download all them from our Styles Database - VinaBB.com
Currently, today, we collected all 184 styles for phpBB3
Welcome you to VinaBB.com - The Holy Land of phpBB at Vietnam! :wave:


----------



## Ron_Knights

Well it appears the demo1 site is no longer in existance.


----------



## Redcore

Doesn't seem like a very reputable place to download things from anyways. First off, the site is all in Vietnamese. Then their logo looks like this:










I just have a bit of a preconceived idea of what a professional site should look like. They said they had a bunch of PHPBB themes to download - but their own forum isn't exactly spectacular.


----------

